# New Worktable Design



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

I found a new use for an old refrigerator. I gutted it out and added some wheels and a 3/4" plywood top and even some shelves where the bottom was.Since it was a side by side model it already had some shelves.Great project and just the right height too.Very sturdy.

Donny


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Don,
That is unbelievable. Man's ingenuity never ceases to amaze me. Good job on creating something very useful from something that otherwise would be a burden. Now if you could only figure out a way to keep the cooling aspect you could have a rolling beercooler workbench. Arrgggghhhhh.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Man, that's great!!!! Most people would just throw it away. Good for you for seeing the potential. Great job.
Ken


----------



## YouNGwOOd (Apr 21, 2008)

Cool Idea! how'd you think of that? Good one. Cracks me up...looks great though.


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Well, I liked that table so much that I made another one yesterday.If you are on a budget but want a great table this is the way to go. I already had some scrap plywood for the top so I have about $14.00 in the whole thing.The $14.00 is the wheels.I'll post pics of my new one later. I've got a planner stand made from an old sink stand from a bathroom. Also a woodbox made from a small chest type freezer. Other projects are sure to come soon.

Donny


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Really clever. You should send the plans to some "green" magazine ... a new way to recycle.


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Here are some pics of the new table I made and some of the planner stand.
Donny


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Here are the rest of them.

Donny


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

Great ideas, its amazing what you can come up with - when the funding is low and you have to be on a tight budget. Great job! Sure gave me some ideas.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Kudos to you Donny for your very creative and practical recycling.

Gerry


----------

